# Dog food and diarrhea



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a piece of logic that escapes me. People feed their dog a brand of dog food and the dogs gets diarrhea. They then switch the dog to chicken and rice or just chicken and the stools firm up. Then they switch the dog back to dog food and the diarrhea returns. Then back to the chicken and rice and the diarrhea disappears again. Why would one try to put their dog back on kibble again? Isn't it obvious that the chicken is better for their digestive system? Isn't it obvious that dog food makes them sick?

This is not directed at anyone in particular. Most everyone does this. And y'all know me, I would never start a controversy. :smile:


----------



## azul99 (May 5, 2009)

*Since you have described my situation I assume your post is directed at me*

I'm not sure why you didn't just post as a response to me in that thread, but whatever.

Here is my reasoning: I think high-quality kibble is fine and that it takes some trial and error to find the right kibble. I indeed went from dog food to chicken & rice, then back to dog food again only to find that the diarrhea returned. So yes, no logic there as the return to the original (reasonably high-quality) kibble re-created the problem.

Therefore I am looking for a different kibble, one that will work for my dog. That is indeed logical. There are lots of kibbles that dogs eat that do not cause diarrhea. Your post OTOH seems to suggest that kibble = diarrhea, which just isn't true.

I posted on this board (dry and canned food) and not the raw food board because I have no interest in feeding my dog raw food. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

azul99 said:


> I'm not sure why you didn't just post as a response to me in that thread, but whatever.


I didn't post in your thread because this inquiry isn't directed only at you. I have seen many many times on many lists instances where kibble feeders have done this.



> Does that answer your question?


It was pretty much what I expected.


----------



## azul99 (May 5, 2009)

*Well then*



RawFedDogs said:


> It was pretty much what I expected.


If you know the answer, then why do you ask?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

azul99 said:


> If you know the answer, then why do you ask?


To try to get people to think.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Wot the hee? I iz very cornfused?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RFD, I have been trying to get a co-worker to come to this forum for I don't know how long, she bought a very expensive eng. mastiff, and has had nothing but problems with dog food issues, he was out one day and decided to eat some moss, since then it's been diarrhea, back and forth to the vet, chicken and rice, then; as soon as they take him off, and back to dog food the diarrhea comes back:frown:, she now has him on the vet recommended Hills, I've given her all the copies of literature about the crap and begged her to go on the website. Finally I told her he wouldn't have eaten the moss if he was getting what he needed in the first place, and he should probably be on raw food.:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

But let's talk about my own experience, my female bull terrier as a puppy had the worst time with any dog food, poor thing as I think about it now. Constant diarrhea no matter what type of food she was on. Have to say that the only food she did well on was the Hills, but she stopped that herself, she didn't like dog food that well at all, I had to mix stuff, mostly cooked thighs and juice to get her to eat. I had so many trips to the vet, I call her my 10,000 dog. As soon as I switched her to raw food, there was no looking back, no coaxing her to eat. SHE LOVES TO EAT............................and no more diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> .....Then back to the chicken and rice and the diarrhea disappears again. Why would one try to put their dog back on kibble again? Isn't it obvious that the chicken is better for their digestive system? Isn't it obvious that dog food makes them sick?


The only answers to this question that I can think of: (1) the human is too lazy to cook for their dog daily; and (2) the human does not want to feed raw.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

It's interesting that most of the responses so far are from people who feed raw. #1. I don't want to feed raw, not sure if I will or won't in the future and #2 I'm far from lazy but don't want to cook or package raw for my dogs either. I prefer giving them kibble at this point. I believe it's quicker, cleaner and easier and fits into my lifestyle. However, I do try to give all of my animals the highest quality kibble as opposed to the "crap" kibble. Even my cats are on Wellness. 

I like this forum and the answers and the "debates" that go on. But, I must confess, I am totally confused by the "them" vs "us" mentality. (raw feeders vs. kibble feeders). What's up with that?

Oh, yeah, sometimes an animal gets diarrhea and it has nothing to do w/their food choice either. I've had this happen to my dogs and did the chicken and rice thing too to clear up their diarrhea.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

People are creatures of habit! we do one thing and then undo that one thing and then try to redo that one thing! We usually do what we feel is right and try to do our best at it with the knowledge we have given to us written right their in black and white!
I am not a raw feeder ~I have many concerns with this and not enough experience to go there () I am not comfortable to be able to make the proper decisions about raw feeding as yet) ~ have not read into it enough. So, I feed my dogs all premium line foods :smile:and yep I do in the evening give them canned with their dry. I though have to say I have no probelms with their pooping issues (YEAH):biggrin:. 
I have had dogs throw up, poop in the house (boo yuck) my fault for this for probably not letting them out in time or at the right time the night before but this turely is rare!Knock on wood this has not happened in the past gosh 4 months (I am right now Knocking on the desk which is wood haha) 
I am happy with what I give them~ currently on EVO, Merrick BG, Wellness weight control CORE and wellness weight control superfive mix. Also do the fate free or low fat vanilla yogurt and high quality treats! Oh the canned I have right now Evangers.
But like I say folks just try there best when doing what they think is right for their pups. I know I try to! Jeez before I started to figure out what the heck was right I feed them SD (YUCK) so I feel I have a come a long way! But as for making mistakes I have to admit I have done my share for sure!:redface:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I like this forum and the answers and the "debates" that go on. But, I must confess, I am totally confused by the "them" vs "us" mentality. (raw feeders vs. kibble feeders). What's up with that?


I've been on 8 or 10 discussion lists and it's like that on all of them that discuss diet. I honestly think its the kibble feeders getting their feelings hurt and/or feeling guilty for feeding their dogs such crummy food. Raw feeders talk about how healthy their dogs are and how good their teeth and coats look and what garbage is in kibble and the kibble feeders just withdraw among themselves and don't want raw feeders around. But you would be surprised at how many switch to raw after they've seen enough posts by raw feeders. :smile:



> Oh, yeah, sometimes an animal gets diarrhea and it has nothing to do w/their food choice either. I've had this happen to my dogs and did the chicken and rice thing too to clear up their diarrhea.


Thats not exactly so. Raw fed dogs almost never get diarrhea after the first 2 or 3 months adjustment period. None of my dogs have had diarrhea in over 6 years. None have vomited except for sometimes when they swallow too large a bone and they bring it back up, chew it a few more crunches and swallow it back down again. :smile:

All of the digestive problems, "sensitive stomachs", occasional diarrhea, occasional vomiting, sometimes itchy skins, bad breath, terrible looking teeth are almost exclusively kibble problems. Raw feeders don't go constantly switching foods trying to find one that their dog can tolerate.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wags said:


> I am not a raw feeder ~I have many concerns with this and not enough experience to go there () I am not comfortable to be able to make the proper decisions about raw feeding as yet) ~ have not read into it enough.


No one has experience when they first start. Everyone is nervous. Everyone is afraid their dog will choke on a bone. Everyone is afraid they aren't feeding their dog a balanced diet. You would be surprised how quickly all those things fall by the wayside. I never give diet a second thought. I just reach in the freezer and pull something out to though out before I feed it. It's as simple as that.



> I know I try to! Jeez before I started to figure out what the heck was right I feed them SD (YUCK) so I feel I have a come a long way!


And you have just a tiny bit further to go and you will finally be there. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I honestly think its the kibble feeders getting their feelings hurt and/or feeling guilty for feeding their dogs such crummy food.



Maybe they're not as insecure as you think. Maybe their feelings aren't hurt. Maybe they're not even feeling guilty. Maybe they're annoyed with soemone's invisible superiority being shoved down their throats.

I feed 50% kibble, 50% raw, and I don't feel guilty whatsoever that my dogs eat quality kibble. My feelings aren't even hurt with raw feeders pretend their superior to all else. I know my dogs are in fantastic shape, with excellent coats, and they didn't even have to drag a carcas all over my kitchen or yard to get that way.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Maybe they're not as insecure as you think. Maybe their feelings aren't hurt. Maybe they're not even feeling guilty. Maybe they're annoyed with soemone's invisible superiority being shoved down their throats.


Nope, they are what I say they are. I have been on too many lists and seen them complain.



> I feed 50% kibble, 50% raw, and I don't feel guilty whatsoever that my dogs eat quality kibble.


I don't understand, since you know the ingredients in kibble and I think you know how kibble is manufactured, and the source of the ingredients, and the fact that dogs are carnivores, why you would dumb down a perfectly healthy raw diet with highly processed grain based refuse from human food processing plants. 

I can understand someone who has never fed raw being afraid of it. I can understand someone who has no clue about dog food being taken in by the sophisticated marketing departments. But I think you understand all that and it puzzles me why you would feed your dogs kibble.



> My feelings aren't even hurt with raw feeders pretend their superior to all else.


Oh you must not know me. It's not pretend. :smile:



> I know my dogs are in fantastic shape, with excellent coats,


Of course! Half of what they eat is a raw diet. :smile:



> and they didn't even have to drag a carcas all over my kitchen or yard to get that way.


Poor dogs. They are really missing a great time. :smile: Hehe ... speaking of that, it reminds me of a lady who was on another list with me. She would drag a whole dead hog, head, guts and all, into her back yard and let her Danes feast on it. It would take a week or more for them to finish off one carcass. 

My dogs rarely eat in the kitchen. One usually eats in the living room and one in the den. I stand at the kitchen sink and hand out animal parts and they take them where they want to to eat them. The cats usually stay in the kitchen and eat on the counters. The exception to that is when I feed beef hearts or fish. They stay in the kitchen to eat messy things like that.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

RFD: I have to say I get a "kick" out of your posts. Just for the record though, I DO NOT FEEL ANY BIT OF GUILT BY FEEDING MY DOGS (OR MY CATS) KIBBLE. 

I do like to read the "raw" posts because I do find them enlightening and educational as I knew nothing about raw before coming to this forum. 

Speaking for myself, I don't believe that "we" kibble feeders have withdrawn from posting. I haven't posted on the "raw" threads in awhile because I haven't had any questions or experience to add as I've not done raw. But, I love reading the posts. Also, I love having the raw feeders around because then we get balanced opinions from both sides... which I find quite interesting! And, again for the record I'm not real good with dares but I just don't want to do raw feeding at this point and not sure if I ever will and this is not out of fear. If I were to do raw, I would research it much more than what opinions I read on this forum. But, I do want to learn about it and I thank you and all the raw feeders for that input. 

Oh, I almost forgot. My dogs vomit and get diarrhea from eating grass not from the kibble. That's when I feed them something like the chicken and rice to settle their stomachs. Sometimes I give just rice. If that's considered raw then I guess I give them raw maybe once a year... ha, ha. So then I guess I dabble in raw once in a great while. ha, ha.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Of course! Half of what they eat is a raw diet. :smile:


Actually, one of my three dogs doesn't get the raw, and he's in just as good of shape. Why doesn't he? Because every time I have given him so much as a tablespoon, I'm spraying down my lawn a half hour later because his stools aren't even solid enough to pick up. I gave it a go with him, and after ten days of so much vomiting and total liquid stools he was weak, I quit. The 100% kibble diet, however, has done him absolute wonders.. and it's not even grain-free! Nope, Evo did him terrible (though I am still a fan of the food, just didn't work for him) and I even "know how" to feed grain free. 
Champ and Grissom eat 50% raw, max eats 100% kibble, and each is in just as good of shape as the next. 

You might like animals dragging dead bodies around your home and yard, and cats on your kitchen table (my pet peeve) but as for me, I babysit toddlers on a regular basis, and the day I let my nephew crawl around on raw meat is the day I die. We have standards for how clean our home is.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Actually, one of my three dogs doesn't get the raw, and he's in just as good of shape. Why doesn't he? Because every time I have given him so much as a tablespoon, I'm spraying down my lawn a half hour later because his stools aren't even solid enough to pick up. I gave it a go with him, and after ten days of so much vomiting and total liquid stools he was weak, I quit. The 100% kibble diet, however, has done him absolute wonders.. and it's not even grain-free! Nope, Evo did him terrible (though I am still a fan of the food, just didn't work for him) and I even "know how" to feed grain free.
> Champ and Grissom eat 50% raw, max eats 100% kibble, and each is in just as good of shape as the next.
> 
> You might like animals dragging dead bodies around your home and yard, and cats on your kitchen table (my pet peeve) but as for me, I babysit toddlers on a regular basis, and the day I let my nephew crawl around on raw meat is the day I die. We have standards for how clean our home is.


I forgot about that.... yeah I think raw can be much messier than kibble and you have to be careful about the bacteria in the chicken that can be passed on to humans.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> I forgot about that.... yeah I think raw can be much messier than kibble and you have to be careful about the bacteria in the chicken that can be passed on to humans.


I'm not so much concerned about the adults in the house, as I can't remember the last time I crawled around the kitchen on all fours, but the kittle kids that do, and put their hands in their mouths... I mean, come on. 

And honestly, letting my dogs drag that stuff onto the carpet.... yeah, fat chance. 

I love my dogs, I care about what they eat, but my house is not going to hell and back over it.

Max didn't particularly enjoy the raw, either. He'd eat it after skipping a day and a half of food, when he was really hungry. Yes, I give in to his picky eating. Food is one of the few simple pleasures of life, and I'm not about to take that away from him. If he doesn't like it, he doesn't have to eat it. I'll give him something healthy that he does like.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> No one has experience when they first start. Everyone is nervous. Everyone is afraid their dog will choke on a bone. Everyone is afraid they aren't feeding their dog a balanced diet. You would be surprised how quickly all those things fall by the wayside. I never give diet a second thought. I just reach in the freezer and pull something out to though out before I feed it. It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have just a tiny bit further to go and you will finally be there. :smile:


Ok now when you raw feed, do you use a book that you have bought to figure out what to give? do you just wing it? I have heard discussions about this also . what vitamins do you give or not give its confusing to me! But heck I have no problem if it is actually easier than giving that cup of dog food, is it, see that is where I am at convenience and I feel that the food I feed is really healthy!? I know of no one in my area that raw feeds so this is foreign to me! How and why did you go about raw feeding? Was it becasue of your dogs having problems with kibble or what? Just inquiring here! Want to know why your backing raw feeding and how complicated is it!?

And I think the convenience of feeding kibble is great! And nope I don't ever feel guilty though feeding them kibble they actually like it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm not so much concerned about the adults in the house, as I can't remember the last time I crawled around the kitchen on all fours, but the kittle kids that do, and put their hands in their mouths... I mean, come on.
> 
> And honestly, letting my dogs drag that stuff onto the carpet.... yeah, fat chance.
> 
> ...


I don't feed raw, but funny I gave my dogs the knuckle bones raw and actually my one lab threw that up Hmmm weird! Maybe because they are not use to raw but I agree with you just a total messy event. I let them have it on the carpet in the family room and was just discusted by the mess that this meat and bone made haha! I hear you with the mess of raw feeding though for sure! I could not wait to throw those bones outside and then after the one threw up in the morning I actually threw the rest away. Maybe she just had some bad bone though stuck in her throat, but yep even those are messy!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wags said:


> Ok now when you raw feed, do you use a book that you have bought to figure out what to give?


I did read a book to get me started. However after 5 or 6 months I realized the book started me off in the wrong direction. I met Dr. Tom Lonsdale and after several hours of conversation with him, I realized I was doing wrong so I backed up and restarted. I had much better results after that. The book that led me wrong was Give Your Dog a Bone by Dr. Ian Billinghurst. If you want more information as to why Bilinghurst's book is wrong, I'll be glad to go into that.



> do you just wing it?


What you do is read my web page listed in my sig. Then you download the book Work Wonders by Dr Tom Lonsdale. I don't agree with everything Tom says but heck, I don't even agree with everything I say. :smile: There are instructions for downloading Tom's book on my web page. There are also other useful links.



> I have heard discussions about this also . what vitamins do you give or not give its confusing to me!


Thats the easy thing about feeding a prey model raw diet. Feed meat, bones, and organs from a variety of animal and balance is automatically reached. It was designed by nature that way. It's the diet of wolves/dogs since the beginning of time.



> But heck I have no problem if it is actually easier than giving that cup of dog food, is it, see that is where I am at convenience and I feel that the food I feed is really healthy!?


How do you know it is? There has never been any research to determine if it is nor not. All a dog food has to do to prove its "complete and balanced" is to feed 8 dogs that particular brand of kibble for 6 months. 6 of those 8 dogs have to survive that diet for the 6 months and can't loose more than 15% of their bodyweight. The other two in the trial can die and the food still be declared and advertised as "complete and balanced". The six survivors can loose 14% of their body weight and the food will still pass the test. A raw diet has been around for millions of years ... kibble around 50. Why do you ask proof that a raw diet is healthy and just assume that kibble is?



> I know of no one in my area that raw feeds so this is foreign to me!


I knew no one when I first started. As you go along and join raw feeding lists, you run into people close around you.



> How and why did you go about raw feeding?


I buy animal parts both in bulk and on sale at the grocery store. I pack them into meal size zip lock bags and freeze them. As I feed one meal, I get the next out of the freezer to thaw. I feed things like chicken backs, chicken leg quarters, chicken bone in breasts, pork roasts, pork ribs, sometimes turkey necks and wings, fish, beef steaks and roasts on sale, beef heart and liver, sometime whole rabbits.

With most foods, I stand at the kitchen sink and hand out animal parts to my dogs. Sometimes with things like beef heart, fish, and liver, I will put them in a bowl because they are messy.



> Was it becasue of your dogs having problems with kibble or what?


It was so long ago that I don't remember for sure what I was reading. It was something on the web I'm sure. It talked about the benefits of feeding a natural diet to your animals and it talked about the garbage that is in kibble (all kibble), where it comes from, and how it's processed and I was convinced to at least give raw a try. I thought about it for about 6 months or maybe a year before I finally started it. Once I fed that first raw meal, I have never fed kibble again to dogs or cats.

I had 2 Goldens at the time and they had a lot of skin problems, their teeth looked terrible and their breath smelled like the bottom of a garbage can. Within a couple of weeks, the teeth and breath cleaned up and the itchies went away in a couple of months. never to return.



> Just inquiring here! Want to know why your backing raw feeding and how complicated is it!?


I back it for two reasons. Because it is so healthy and natural for a dog and cat. It is the food their bodies were designed to digest. It's been around for a million years and they have thrived on it all that time.

The second reason is I did some research on kibble and found out how bad it is for animals. It causes most of the problems dogs have today ... digestive problems, allergies, periodontal disease, liver disease, pancreatitis, etc.



> And I think the convenience of feeding kibble is great! And nope I don't ever feel guilty though feeding them kibble they actually like it!


If convenience is your only criteria for what you feed your dogs, stick with kibble. If it doesn't bother you to feed your dog garbage and chemicals, stick with kibble. 

If you want whats best for your dog ... if you want to keep vet bills down ... if you want your dog to really enjoy eating ... if you want a healthier happier dog, look to feeding a prey model raw diet.

Your dogs like it because of the restaurant greese and/or chicken fat sprayed on it after it has been processed to make it taste good.

Thanks ... you asked good questions. :smile: If you have more (and you will) please ask. I have helped hundreds of people both online and in person switch their dogs to raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Actually, one of my three dogs doesn't get the raw, and he's in just as good of shape. Why doesn't he? Because every time I have given him so much as a tablespoon, I'm spraying down my lawn a half hour later because his stools aren't even solid enough to pick up.


Then obviously he is not in as good a shape as the other. He has a serious digestive problem unless you are feeding him something weird. How on earth can you say he is in good shape when he can't digest real food? A human like that would be in the hospital.



> I gave it a go with him, and after ten days of so much vomiting and total liquid stools he was weak, I quit.


You need to find out what is wrong with him.



> The 100% kibble diet, however, has done him absolute wonders.. and it's not even grain-free! Nope, Evo did him terrible (though I am still a fan of the food, just didn't work for him) and I even "know how" to feed grain free.


Just another indication the dog has serious health problems.



> Champ and Grissom eat 50% raw, max eats 100% kibble, and each is in just as good of shape as the next.


I think you know now that you are fooling yourself.



> You might like animals dragging dead bodies around your home


They don't drag anything. The carry it in their mouths to their chosen eating spot and then they eat it. Afterward each dog cleans his eating spot and then the dogs swap places and each cleans the others eating spot. The dog's eating spots are the cleanest floors in my house. :smile:



> and yard,


The only thing they eat in the yard is whole rabbits and large deer pieces. Doesn't harm the yard at all.



> and cats on your kitchen table (my pet peeve) but as for me,


Not on the kitchen table but on the counter top. It works out real well. A quick wipe with a damp paper towel cleans it up quickly.



> I babysit toddlers on a regular basis, and the day I let my nephew crawl around on raw meat is the day I die. We have standards for how clean our home is.


My wife babysits our grandchildren 2 to 4 days a week. Neither has ever gotten sick from the dogs or cats food. THey both play with the dogs and get kisses from them. My wife and I both get kisses from the dogs. Sometimes just after they ate. Bacteria is just not the problem a lot of people make it out to be. The more you are exposed to them the stronger your immune system becomes. The less likely you are to catch things. In general, people to put forth a lot of effort to avoid bacteria, tend to be people who are "sickly".


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wags said:


> I don't feed raw, but funny I gave my dogs the knuckle bones raw and actually my one lab threw that up Hmmm weird! Maybe because they are not use to raw but I agree with you just a total messy event. I let them have it on the carpet in the family room and was just discusted by the mess that this meat and bone made haha!
> 
> 
> > I do give the raw meaty bones to Champ and Grissom. They do fine with those, but they definately do not come in the house with them under any circumstances, and they have a beach towel they lay on to eat it outside. (which then immediately goes in the laundry)
> ...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I forgot about that.... yeah I think raw can be much messier than kibble and you have to be careful about the bacteria in the chicken that can be passed on to humans.


Hehe, You don't feed chicken in your house? Isn't it raw before you cook it? I have been handling raw meats of all kinds daily for 7 years without on digestive problem for me, my dogs, cats, my wife, grandchildren, children, or any visitor to our house. Does raw meat have bacteria? Yeah, probably ... Does kibble have bacteria? Yes, probably. Bacteria just isn't a big deal unless you make it a big deal.

I have run into a couple of people on the internet that eat raw meat all the time. They never eat cooked meat. They don't believe in it. One lady told me her grandmother used to feed her raw hamburger meat since she was 6 years old and she has never had a bacterial digestive problem.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Hehe, You don't feed chicken in your house? Isn't it raw before you cook it? I have been handling raw meats of all kinds daily for 7 years without on digestive problem for me, my dogs, cats, my wife, grandchildren, children, or any visitor to our house. Does raw meat have bacteria? Yeah, probably ... Does kibble have bacteria? Yes, probably. Bacteria just isn't a big deal unless you make it a big deal.
> 
> I have run into a couple of people on the internet that eat raw meat all the time. They never eat cooked meat. They don't believe in it. One lady told me her grandmother used to feed her raw hamburger meat since she was 6 years old and she has never had a bacterial digestive problem.


What I meant to say as well is that you really need to clean chicken good before serving as with any raw food. Bacteria is not a big deal to me because I don't serve raw. And, I always rinse off food that can be rinsed off first before cooking/serving.

Ha, ha. That's funny I use to eat raw hamburger too and I still love it. I believe it's called Steak Tartar in fancy restaurants. Not sure if it's still served because of the bad press it has been given though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You rinse off your meat before cooking it? Not to offend, seriously, but that sounds a bit like overkill to me since cooking the meat kills the bacteria anyway. 

And as RFD said, the bacteria is really not much of a problem. If anything, I'm the biggest culprit of spreading it around my house by not properly spraying down door handles and whatnot with bleach after handling raw meat, but no one has gotten sick once from it. For the most part, my roommates don't even notice that I feed raw except for one of them is nice enough to take my thawing meat out of the fridge in the morning and put it in the sink so when I wake up 2 hours later it's even more thawed and easy for me to pull apart. It really isn't nearly as big of an inconvenience, disease-spreading, mess as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> wags said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feed raw, but funny I gave my dogs the knuckle bones raw and actually my one lab threw that up Hmmm weird! Maybe because they are not use to raw but I agree with you just a total messy event. I let them have it on the carpet in the family room and was just discusted by the mess that this meat and bone made haha!
> ...


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> You rinse off your meat before cooking it? Not to offend, seriously, but that sounds a bit like overkill to me since cooking the meat kills the bacteria anyway.
> 
> And as RFD said, the bacteria is really not much of a problem. If anything, I'm the biggest culprit of spreading it around my house by not properly spraying down door handles and whatnot with bleach after handling raw meat, but no one has gotten sick once from it. For the most part, my roommates don't even notice that I feed raw except for one of them is nice enough to take my thawing meat out of the fridge in the morning and put it in the sink so when I wake up 2 hours later it's even more thawed and easy for me to pull apart. It really isn't nearly as big of an inconvenience, disease-spreading, mess as everyone makes it out to be.


Yep. I rinse off all my meat (except hamburger meat or something with that texture.) No offense taken. It may be overkill for you but for me it works just fine. I once knew a butcher and you'd be surprised what happens to the meat... ever since then I rinse off all meat!


----------

